# EBpunx papercraft



## Alerek (Jul 17, 2008)

Joy! I'm 99% sure I've finished all the models for my set...

This is a 12 model set of EarthBound goodness...I'm such an EB nerd that after I saw this style of paper toys, I had to create some in the vein of my favorite game.

Expect these to release soon!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool! I can't wait to see your results! I find papercraft to be very interesting!


----------



## INTERNETS (Jul 17, 2008)

cool stuff. the cosplay down below is cool too. It's rare you see someone pull off a good jeff.


----------



## lagman (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, that's gonna be so cute!
Can't wait.


----------



## Alerek (Jul 24, 2008)

Is released now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can download them here.

Enjoy!


----------



## lagman (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh boy, so much papercraft work to do lately, thanks for sharing!


----------

